# Series 3 OLED and HD XL with Lifetime for Sale



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

Selling a Series 3 OLED with Lifetime:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Series...286586?hash=item25b3f9dcba:g:1V0AAOSw1S9WhDVL

and a HD XL with lifetime:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-HD-XL-...376544?hash=item25b3fb3c20:g:IuEAAOSwNyFWhFFN


----------



## nleavitt (Oct 9, 2012)

both sold. thanks.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nleavitt said:


> both sold. thanks.


How much did you get for the S3?


----------

